# Caution



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

*IF YOU LOVE POSSUMS OR HAVE A SOFT SPOT FOR THEM, PLEASE DO NOT LOOK AT THESE PHOTOS, AS THERE IS BLOOD INVOLVED.*





























This is what I woke up to this morning. A slaughtered 20-25 lb. possum. I was surprised he didn't eat it cause he usually always does. I thought I heard him wrestling with something at 2 am. All I heard was the crunching and cracking...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Aspen done caught himself a possum! LOL! Great pics. of wolf Aspen and his kill. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Holy CRAP!!

Is it safe to eat? I mean can it have rabies or? Just wondering, I know about raccoons.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rye&Ted said:


> Holy CRAP!!
> 
> Is it safe to eat? I mean can it have rabies or? Just wondering, I know about raccoons.


He didn't eat this one. Usually he'll just take some nibbles out of the others and then walk away. He's never killed racoons.

ETA: I've never actually let him eat the entire thing!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

The only thing that my Ted flushes is birds and rabbies LOL. If he could he'd get a chipmunk too but they're fast lil cuties:tongue:!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^That must have been scary. What kind of dog was it that killed the racoon???


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it was a mix, I was so young at the time. All I remember that everyone was upset, saw the dead raccoon.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a neighbor who had a Pitbull who got a raccoon in his back yard. The pitty had a few scratches and bite marks but he managed to rip the raccoon in two. 

Also I know a man with Anatolian Shepherds who will rip apart raccoons like its a sport. But to be fair they will rip apart just about anything that comes on his ranch. lol.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Bessie7o7 said:


> But to be fair they will rip apart just about anything that comes on his ranch. lol.


Aspen is kinda the same way. Except he doesn't rip them apart. Just kills and eats any critter that comes into the backyard LOL!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

That's pretty cool that he does that, guess it keeps your yard safe & rid of varmints


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> That's pretty cool that he does that, guess it keeps your yard safe & rid of varmints


You got that right...


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't need to call a pest control that's fur sure!!


----------

